# BPC-157 for Groin/Adductor Tear?



## nationrogue03123 (Aug 14, 2022)

Hi everyone,

Was planning on ordering bpc for my torn groin but was wondering if it’s safe to inject straight into the adductor? Any advice appreciated, new to bpc.

Thanks


----------



## TiredandHot (Aug 15, 2022)

nationrogue03123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Was planning on ordering bpc for my torn groin but was wondering if it’s safe to inject straight into the adductor? Any advice appreciated, new to bpc.
> 
> Thanks


I've never used this but read many posts of guys who do. Pretty sure they inject around the tissue needing healing, not into it. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. 

Some guys claim this stuff has helped heal some serious problems, some I thought surgery would be required. I am a skeptic of its claims personally, May be something I might need to try one day.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 15, 2022)

Pin it sub-q near the injury.


----------



## HateChicken (Aug 15, 2022)

if you tore it you need surgery bpc-157 won't fix the tear but it will help healing big time. TB-500 as well.


----------



## nationrogue03123 (Aug 24, 2022)

HateChicken said:


> if you tore it you need surgery bpc-157 won't fix the tear but it will help healing big time. TB-500 as well.


Really a strain - 80% healed after 3 weeks rest


----------



## HateChicken (Sep 8, 2022)

nationrogue03123 said:


> Really a strain - 80% healed after 3 weeks rest


Use collagen peptides as well. Like "Vital Proteins Collagen Peptides Powder" or anyone of them with all 3 types of collagen really helps protect your joints. Deca or NNP isn't bad either


----------



## HassangLauser (Sep 12, 2022)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## pat.fitpro (Sep 15, 2022)

Both BPC157 and TB500 are good for curing injuries, I've injected it into my knee after ACL surgery, not bad.


----------

